# Dog bed build



## Sbrooks (Jan 15, 2012)

Any help would be greatly apperciated . I think oak and walnut for the wood . 
Would like to have the step slide in to the bed area.
Not really sure on design any one built something like this before ?
Didn't know if this was the right page to post this on


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks like a great idea for a dog bed. I had a pup several years ago that would wine and jip unless I had my hand against it. That pup was in a box on the floor next to my bed, and not the best way to sleep with my hand hanging down the side. 

As for the steps, the bottom one could slide into the middle one, and both could slide into the top one. Or move them to the side of the dog bed to make more room for the human to exit the bed. Storage drawers could come out the front.


----------



## cma (Apr 9, 2014)

*Dog bed level with human bed*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachments/f13/75306d1373835609-dog-bed-build-image-705198313.jpg
Did you find the instructions to build? I really want to build one but all I ever find on the internet is the photo. No idea where it originated from. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cmm314 (Mar 24, 2014)

You could probably get away with framing a simple box out of 2x4's and then putting the walnut/oak around the outside and top frame. Set in a piece of 3/4" plywood on top of the framing and then lay the dog bed inside the little rail created around the top.

As far as the steps go, could you build each one like a drawer using full extension drawer slides? Not sure how heavy your dog is, but that may work. One thing to note...if you have the steps go inside the base, you'll probably lose the storage drawer shown in the picture...the steps will fill the space under the bed.

I agree with 4DThinker on switching the side the steps go on. That will make it much easier for you to get in/out of bed.


----------



## cma (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I am not a handy person and this will be a first project. I'll keep looking for more exact directions but will hang onto your idea and hope someone else can help me with the project.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I just sent the picture to my youngest daughters husband. They have two small dogs and he needs a project! That is a neat looking dog bed!!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

If you're just concerned about function, build 4 5-sided boxes of the appropriate heights from plywood. If you want it to look pretty also, you can stain them or add trim as desired to make them more decorative.

Simple construction, preferably with dados and glued panels, possibly stapled as well. If you don't have tools to do the dados, you could still glue and screw it and it should be strong enough for a small to mid sized dog.

http://cool.conservation-us.org/byorg/abbey/an/an07/an07-4b/an07-b4a.gif


----------



## cma (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you for the diagram. I have 3 dachshunds I want out of my bed and thought this would work for them. I want to put a ramp instead of steps so they can have an easier time with their long backs. I don't have woodworking tools but I can have the lumber yard cut to size and use a hammer and nails.


----------

